# Functioning Chat



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

Are there any roller chats, that are functional and still running. Cant seem to find anything but dead links..


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

none that i know off, i follow the forum regularly, several times in a day


----------

